#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Πωλείται plotter hp T770

## mvl

Plotter HP T770 44in πωλείται σχεδόν καινούριος, με τροχήλατη βάση, ανταλλακτικά μελάνια (φωτό) και ένα ρολό χαρτί, περιοχή βόρειοανατολική Αθήνα, τιμή 1200 mvlass@tee.gr .

----------

